# Plant ID plz



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

can you Id these three plants plz  

Thanks in advance


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

It's a little hard to see picture one but it looks sort of like Tonina. A larger, clearer image would help. Picture two appears to be Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. And picture three looks like Cryptocoryne balanasae or possibly Cryptocoryne spiralis, hard to tell without a better picture.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

travis said:


> It's a little hard to see picture one but it looks sort of like Tonina. A larger, clearer image would help. Picture two appears to be Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. And picture three looks like Cryptocoryne balanasae or possibly Cryptocoryne spiralis, hard to tell without a better picture.


That seems right on. Another possiblity for #3 is C. retrospiralis. Those photos seem to be from Pablo Tepoot's books... Maybe someone with the books recognizes the pictures and can fill us in.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

So 2 is Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.

The 1st is possable Tonina, and the 3rd ether Cryptocoryne balanasae, Cryptocoryne spiralis, or Cryptocoryne retrospiralis.

Heres a few bigger pics hope they help


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Let me add to the confusion: #1 is a possible Lagarosiphon; #3 is a possible Cryptocoryne crispatula, var.flaccidifolia. #3 doesn't look like var. balansae to me.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

So where prity certain 3 is a Cryptocoryne, now i,m well confused lol

Thanks so far


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

I think i,ve sused out what the first plant is http://www.birstall.co.uk/cgi-bin/Shop.cgi?Store=www.birstall.co.uk&Action=!Lookup_NR053GPOT&ReturnAction=!Product_3_84&Heading=+»+Ponds+$+Aquariums+»+aquatics+»+Aquarium+Plants&pictureHeading=aquaticsnew1.gif

af for the second ???? any one


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't think that's eusteralis (pogostemon) stellata. The leaves are too dense and aren't long enough. Also the stem seems too thin in diameter. I agree so far with Paul (HeyPK) about ID#1. It would be easier to ID that plant, though, after it had been settled in the tank a little longer. As of right now it seems that the plant still needs time to grow out a little more.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that #1 is not _Pogostemon stellatus_. It does look like a _Lagarosiphon_, but like David said, it will be easier to tell once it has had time to grow in.

# 2 appears to be a _Lilaeopsis_. It's impossible to say which one.

#3 is certainly a variety of _Cryptocoryne crispatula_. More information on them is here:
http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/crispatula.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually, I don't know how you tell a C. retrospiralis from the C. crispatula variety that has similar leaves when you don't have flowers for comparasion. I am going to do a little hunting around and see if I can find out. If I do, I will post it on the crypt nuts forum.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You mean _C. crispatula crispatula_? There aren't any _retrospiralis_ varieties that have undulate leaf margins, are there?


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replys, i,ve scraped most ofthe plants apart from the crypt, i,m on witha new project

thanks again regards

simon


----------

